# Fun Video



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought I'd share a video from our CPE trial this weekend. Our first Level 3 CPE Jumpers class (its actually a 3,4,5C class). This was a challenge we did at end of the day. Had to handle the dog while standing on the table in middle of the ring. 
First long lead out I have ever gotten in a trial. My baby girl did a pretty good job for her first time at this level.
http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii68/...competition.flv

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Now that was impressive!


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

I so enjoyed your clip. Watched while I drank my coffee this morning. Who ever filmed did a jam up job. Thanks for sharing! Beautiful, beautiful dogs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Jenn. I am still grinning over that run. Kahlua has great distance but this was my first ever lead out at a trial so I was a happy mommy )
Pat


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Your baby girl did a fine job.


----------

